# Harrowsmith Music Festival



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

June 9th at the S & A club on Colebrook Road just outside Harrowsmith Ont. BBQ, Beer tent and music starting at 1:00. It's an outdoor charity event.....BTW our band (The Spitfires) will be playing a set, just not sure what our time slot is yet.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey Tarl... excuse my ignorance... where is Harrowsmith? I'm not from here but I live there now. Sounds like a nice weekend retreat from the big city! Any more details would be appreciated.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Tarbender...it is just a one day event. Harrowsmith is just north of Kingston. It would be about a 15 or 20 minute drive up HWY # 38, which is what Gardiners Road is called once you get past Canadian Tire and over the 401. So follow 38 north to Harrowsmith and I belive the first left is Colebrook Rd, I,m told the event is at the S & A club about 2 kms up Colebrook Rd. This will be my first time attending as this is only the 2nd year of the festival. I have no idea on cost but I assume it would be pretty low.

This is a quote from Wikipedia......"Harrowsmith is a small town north of Kingston, Ontario. It is were Jesus killed all of the Ewoks in the sixth episode of the New Testament."

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...e=decimal&latitude=44.4068&longitude=-76.6205


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey I know Harrowsmith. Played in a private party over there a couple of years back.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

We are playing at the Harrowsmith Music festival from 5 til 6 pm Saturday June 9th. I,m told 8 acts, beer tent,bbq and activities for the kiddies.


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

*rats double booked*

that is the same saturday as the Memphis Meet & Greet :food-smiley-004:sponsored by the Loyal Blues Fellowship in Belleville.


----------

